# Stars &Stripes



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone going or entering any cars this year ?
After last years highly recommended 3rd place fingers crossedi can do better for my customer with a bit longer on the car.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes mate where going but taking another new car to enter:thumb: see you there bud:wave:


----------



## SA31 (Nov 10, 2016)

The Mrs & I will be going for the third year running! It's a great day out, but doesn't help with my Mustang obsession, as I usually spend the next week thinking of what I can shift on eBay to fund the purchase of a 68 Coupe haha...


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Oooh thanks for posting this as I didn't know about it and is pretty close !!


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> Yes mate where going but taking another new car to enter:thumb: see you there bud:wave:


Sadly i wont be going with the car the owner will be taking it down i have to prepare the Phantom III again for its show's.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Simonrev said:


> Oooh thanks for posting this as I didn't know about it and is pretty close !!


Fantastic show bud:thumb: last year there where around 1600 cars that turn up so you see plenty of different types of American cars. Came second last year overall but came first place for highly commended with the GTO


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> Fantastic show bud:thumb: last year there where around 1600 cars that turn up so you see plenty of different types of American cars. Came second last year overall but came first place for highly commended with the GTO


My customer is expecting 1st this year lol that would be nice but there will be tough competition there and it's up to him to make sure the car is looking as I left it the day before the show.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Toto said:


> My customer is expecting 1st this year lol that would be nice but there will be tough competition there and it's up to him to make sure the car is looking as I left it the day before the show.


Just tell him not to touch it mate:thumb: we never do anything after a detail even if it rains, your just undoing what you finished. Good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> Just tell him not to touch it mate:thumb: we never do anything after a detail even if it rains, your just undoing what you finished. Good luck mate:thumb:


cheers matey


----------

